# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κελάηδημα μικρών καναρινιών

## Kizariotis

Καλημερα στην παρεα.Τον Μαρτιο ειχα την πρωτη γεννα για εμενα και μεχρι στιγμης μετραω 5 μηνες οπου τα νεα καναρινακια μου ειναι χωρισμενα απο τους γονεις σε ξεχωριστα κλουβακια αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει ουτε μια φωνουλα ωστε να δω εστω και λιγο το φυλο τους.Ποτε περιπου ξεκινανε να σιγοτραγουδανε?Ακουσματα εχουν απο τους δυο αρσενικους που κελαιδανε ολη την μερα με διαφορετικες μελωδιες ο καθε ενας.

Το μονο που μου προκαλει το ενδιαφερον ειναι οτι η μαμα τους ενω μετα την τελευταια γεννα εχασε ολα τα πουπουλα σχεδον στο λαιμο και το κεφαλι και καποια στα φτερα πτησης, εδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχει παρει το κελαιδισμα του αρσενικου και το αναπαραγει ακριβως το ιδιο.Εκει που σταματαει ο αρσενικος εκεινη ξεκιναει να τραγουδαει με τον ιδιο τροπο,να φανταστειτε οτι της πρωτες μερες νομιζα οτι κελαιδουσε ο αρσενικος μεχρι που το καταλαβε η κοπελα μου και το τραβηξε με το κινητο της αλλιως δεν θα το πιστευα.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## xXx

αν τα πουλά έχουνε φτάσει πέντε μηνών μπορείς να τα καταλάβεις κοιτώντας τα και από κάτω...τα αρσενικά αρχίζουνε να μπαμπαλίζουνε από τον 1μιση μήνα σχεδόν της ζωής τους

----------


## PAIANAS

Πιθανώς να έχουν μπει σε πτερόροια και γι αυτό δεν τ'ακούς .Από Σεπτέμβρη να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τ'ακούσεις .
Στα αρσενικά ο λαιμός φουσκώνει λίγο στην προσπάθεια τους να κελαηδήσουν(ακόμα και στο σαλιάρισμα) και φαίνονται περίπου σαν ενήλικου καναρινιού .
Τα φύσηξες στην αμάρα να δεις μήπως μπορείς να διακρίνεις  ψευδοπέος ?  
Δεν είναι σπάνιο να κελαηδάει και η θηλυκιά .Όχι με την ίδια ένταση η τα ίδια πλεξίματα ,αλλά πολλές φορές κελαηδάει .

----------


## xXx

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

Νίκο τα πουλιά ξεκινάνε την πρώτη πτερόρροια τους στις 80-90 ημέρες δλδ μόλις κλείσουν σχεδόν τρεις μήνες ζωής, οπότε αφού είναι 5 μηνών έχουνε ολοκληρώσει πλέον

----------


## Kizariotis

Μα αν σας πω στην γειτονια ακουγεται περισσοτερο η θυληκια μου παρα ο αρσενικος?Δεν ξερω τι επαθε ξαφνικα απο εκει που απλα καθοτανε στο κλαδακι της τωρα να κελαιδαει σαν αρσενικο.Αν το τραγουδι του αρσενικου κραταει 20 δευτερα συνολικα της θυληκιας ειναι τα 10 δευτερα κοπια το κελαιδισμα του.Οσο για τα μικρα απο τα τρια που γεννηθηκαν το πρωτο ειχε χασει στην αμαρα τα πουπουλα του (το ειχα κανει και θεμα εδω μεσα) τα οποια ξαναεβγαλε,το δευτερο εχασε λιγα στο κεφαλι που ξαναβγηκαν σε μια εβδομαδα και το τριτο και μικροτερο ακομα δεν εχει χασει τιποτα.

----------


## jk21

η πτωση των πουπουλων στο λαιμο ,στη θηλυκια ,δεν μου πολυαρεσει .αν δεν κελαηδουσε και ηταν κακοκεφη θα σκεφτομου αλλα πραγματα .αλλα το κελαηδησμα σε συνδιασμο με εκεινες τις δυο τοπικες απογυμνωτικες πτεροριες με υποψιαζουν για καμμια ορμονικη ανωμαλια .στο λαιμο ισως του θυρεοειδη αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να επηρεασει σε αυξηση της τεστοστερονης που οδηγει στο κελαηδησμα ... οσο ειναι ζωηρη μαλλον δεν ειναι ανησυχιτικο .κοιτα λιγο την καρινα της 

τα μικρα συνηθως οταν τα ενηλικα κελαηδουν αρκετα ,δεν ειναι και πολυ εκδηλωτικα στο κελαηδησμα .αν μπορεις δοκιμαζε ενα ενα να το παιρνεις μια μερα σε αλλο χωρο σε ατομικο κλουβι .εκει ισως δειξει  ..

----------


## Kizariotis

Δημητρη μολις βγηκαν τα μικρα απο το κλουβι της δεν την προλαβα και ηδη ειχε κανει την τεταρτη γεννα οποτε της τα τραβηξα αμεσως αλλα απο εκει και μετα αρχισε να χανει πουπουλα οπως ειπα στον λαιμο και στα φτερα πτησης ελαχιστα.Να φανταστεις μια μερα στο καθαρισμα τραβηξα το διαχωριστικο και μπηκε μαζι με τον αρσενικο στην ιδια πλευρα και πριν προλαβω να το καταλαβω την ειχε βατωσει.απο εκει και περα η τροφη της ειναι ιδια μαζι με φρεσκο αυγο,πολυβιταμινη και γλυστριδα που εχω φυτεμενη στο μπαλκονι μ ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα.

----------


## jk21

θες να πεις οτι αυτη τη στιγμη κλωσσα; το πουλακι αργα ή γρηγορα θα εχει ασχημες συνεπειες στη υγεια της και η τοπικη πτεροροια μαλλον δειχνει τα πρωτα σημαδια .το κελαηδησμα ειναι γιατι ειναι μαλλον φουλ πυρωμενη .... για μενα το πουλι πρεπει να βρεθει μακρια απο τον αρσενικο .ακομα και χωρις ηχητικη επαφη

----------


## Kizariotis

Οχι οχι φυσικα και δεν την αφησα να παει παραπανω.Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι χωρισμενη σε αλλο κλουβι μακρια απο τον αρσενικο και η μονη της επαφη οπτικα ειναι με το ενα μικρο της το οποιο φαινεται θυληκο.Τωρα για ηχητικη επαφη δεν μπορω να κανω κατι σε αυτο γιατι η διαμονη τους ειναι σε μπαλκονι και ολα μαζι ειναι 7 πουλακια οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να τα παω σε αλλο μερος.τι μπορω να την κανω για να ορθοποδησει και να μην την χασω?

----------


## jk21

σε πρωτη φαση να τις εξασφαλισεις καλη διατροφη με αυγο ή αυγοτροφη καθε μερα και εκτος των συχνων χορταρικων να εχει στο νερο της και ενα πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα για ενα 10ημερο συνεχομενα ,για να δουμε αν μειωθουν οι γυμνες περιοχες .αυτη ειναι σε πρωτη φαση η δικια μου γνωμη .αν δεν περνουσαμε φυσιολογικη εποχη πτεροροιας ισως να ειχα διαφορερικη απο τωρα

----------


## Kizariotis

Καλημερα.Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω Δημητρη.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## PAIANAS

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1
> 
> Νίκο τα πουλιά ξεκινάνε την πρώτη πτερόρροια τους στις 80-90 ημέρες δλδ μόλις κλείσουν σχεδόν τρεις μήνες ζωής, οπότε αφού είναι 5 μηνών έχουνε ολοκληρώσει πλέον


Βασίλη τα πρόωρα πουλιά του Φλεβάρη -Μάρτη περνάνε πτερόροια μετά 4-5 μήνες .Τα πουλιά από το Μάη και μετά περνάνε στο δίμηνο-τρίμηνο .Ακόμα κι έτσι να'ναι η πτερόροια κρατάει 30-40 μέρες ,οπότε για μένα είναι φυσιολογικό που δεν κελαηδάνε και χάνουν φτερά .

----------

